# Playoff Game #6 | Cavs @ Wizards | 5/5/2006



## remy23

_*Game 6*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(3-2) @* *Washington Wizards** (2-3)*

_*Friday, May 5, 2006*_
*Time:* 5:00pm PT, 8:00pm ET
*TV:* WUAB, *ESPN*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Verizon Center*, Washington, D.C.

*HEAD COACHES*


*PROBABLE STARTERS*



*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ BENCH*


*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ BENCH*


*CLEVELAND CAVALIERS’ NOTES*

*•* Guard against turnovers and continue to be cautious when driving. Be ready for Washington players trying to draw charges, then avoid the contact. Cleveland needs to keep attacking the middle but do so with care.

*•* Hopefully Larry continues to get more comfortable on the court and Flip keeps giving his timely contributions. The Wizards may double LeBron more aggressively this time around, forcing his teammates to make shots or lose the game.

*WASHINGTON WIZARDS’ NOTES*

*•* Try to force more turnovers. In Game 5, the Wizards had a long stretch where they didn’t force Cleveland into any turnovers. Don’t let Cleveland get too comfortable on offense. Coach Jordan needs to have his guys keep the disruptor switch turned on the entire game.

*•* Let it all hang out. It’s either win or go fishing. Leave it all out on the court. Outhustle Cleveland, beat them to lose balls, get tips, jump in the passing lanes, come with weak side help - just get it done. Period.

*OVERVIEW*

Washington is going to play as if their life depends on it. So Cleveland has to be in the right frame of mind. The Cavs can’t come into this game relaxed, thinking they can throw this game away and close things out at The Q.


----------



## cima

I think we close it out here. We might have a psychological edge over Washington, I think they are going to be mentally drained after what happened in game five.


----------



## Pioneer10

CiMa said:


> I think we close it out here. We might have a psychological edge over Washington, I think they are going to be mentally drained after what happened in game five.


 Whats' painful about this series is we have looked like the better team for the vast majority of the time only to lose it at critical points: last minute of game 5 and the 4th quarter of game 4. Both the last two games it looked we would run away with it only to see the Wizards close out.

My Keys: sit Z and play a lot more Anderson. I would go with Anderson/Gooden to increase the pace and get boards.

Run a lot more plays for Hughes. We looked real good when Hughes was able to score


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Yah I would let Larry run the show. Let Lebron dictate the game through the low block, Hughes and Flip can handle the bulk of the penetration and ball-handling. 

More than just winning the game we really need to establish the supporting cast, they will be key IF we get to play Detroit. Especially Larry, he is the X-factor.


----------



## notting_hill

I feel we are going to fly from Washington to Detroit, without coming back home. This series is nearly over now and Z should step up against Detroit and Marshall as well. 

For this game, we need to play the game on James, let him drive and find an easy lay up, or passing Marshall and Hughes for 3. Mike should give a chance to Jones as well.


----------



## notting_hill

The good news is that I am going to watch tonight's game on TV. Brodcasters chose the Wizs-cAVS game instead of sac-sas, which is great for me. I hope we are going to win tonight'S game..

:allhail:


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 05/05/2006 | Articles*












> *Rivalry is best show in playoffs*
> *Watching LeBron, Arenas battle for spotlight fun*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> 
> *CLEVELAND -* LeBron James possesses the spotlight Gilbert Arenas craves.
> 
> James is the Chosen One, and Arenas is the one who chose uniform No. 0, a jab at detractors who said he would not play at the University of Arizona.
> 
> The Cavaliers superstar entered this Eastern Conference playoff series against the Washington Wizards generating top billing. All the more reason Arenas has spent the first five games trying to rearrange the names on the marquee.
> 
> Judged on their own merits, they are two of the NBA's top young players. Pitted against each other in a series straining to contain their talents and personalities, James and Arenas are the best show in these playoffs.
> 
> Their inspired play, remarkable point production and late-game heroics are making the defensively challenged Cavaliers-Wizards series the most fascinating of the first-round offerings. James leads the NBA playoffs with a 36.4 point average. Arenas is second at 33.6.
> 
> Almost as intriguing is the contrasting paths by which the duo have arrived at stardom.
> 
> James has been destined for it since gracing a Sports Illustrated cover at age 17. Arenas, 24, has used every slight and snub to fuel him to be the player many never thought he would become.
> 
> “LeBron was kind of groomed for this; you knew he was special when he came in and he has lived up to the expectations,'' said Paul Silas, an ESPN analyst and former Cavs coach. “Gil really has had to prove himself. I don't know of many who foresaw him becoming the superstar he is today.''
> 
> “He's kind of a throwback player. It brings a smile to your face when you hear about him going to the gym at midnight to work on his shot.''
> 
> The Cavaliers hold a 3-2 edge after James scored a franchise playoff record 45 points and delivered his second game-winning shot of the series in a 121-120 overtime victory Wednesday night. In each instance, James' last-second baskets have trumped stunning plays by Arenas, who nearly secured wins in Games 3 and 5 for the Wizards.
> 
> Thirty minutes after Wednesday's game, Arenas was spotted in the Cavs' locker room talking to friend and former teammate Larry Hughes. Arenas couldn't resist addressing James, according to a Washington Post report.
> 
> “Yo, that was my Game 5,'' Arenas, who scored 44, told James. “You took my Game 5. I had my speech prepared and everything after the game. And you done messed up everything.''
> 
> Arenas was joking, but only to a point.
> 
> You sense how badly he wants to win the series for his team and himself. It's another challenge for an athlete who thrives on them.
> 
> Arenas has never forgotten he earned a scholarship at Arizona only after another recruit turned it down. He occasionally calls himself, “No. 31,'' a reference to the pick used to select him in the 2002 NBA Draft. When Arenas wasn't picked for this season's All-Star Game -- NBA Commissioner David Stern added him as an injury replacement -- he vowed vengeance on Eastern Conference coaches who voted for others.
> 
> “What strikes me about Gilbert is his sense of pride, his sense of responsibility, the willingness to put the weight of the world on his shoulders and never complain,'' said ESPN analyst Bill Walton, whose son, Luke, played with Arenas at Arizona.
> 
> It's hardly surprising that Arenas relishes the chance to ruin James' postseason debut. The two players are on friendly terms, but there's an edge to the budding rivalry.
> 
> James' surrogate father, Eddie Jackson, seated courtside, and Arenas were seen yapping at each other throughout Game 5. The Wizards' guard also delivered the one-liner of the series following his 28-point, second-half performance that beat the Cavs 106-96 on Sunday night.
> 
> “This is the LeBron show you know,'' Arenas said. “We're all just... We're all just witnesses.''
> 
> Arenas is not afraid to say anything. He and James are charismatic, but the Cavs' star is more guarded about his personal life.
> 
> Since he entered the NBA three seasons ago, James' image has been manicured like a championship golf course. Arenas preaches his quirky lifestyle to anyone who listens. “Gilbertology'' is what they call it in Washington.
> 
> Arenas plays online poker at halftime in the locker room. He throws his jersey into the crowd after games. He plays practical jokes on teammates. As a member of the Golden State Warriors, he once took a shower at halftime -- in his uniform and sneakers -- and proceeded to score 23 points in the second half.
> 
> Since joining the Wizards last season, however, Arenas has matured on and off the court.
> 
> One of the most impressive aspects of the series-long duel is it hasn't come at the expense of their teams. They are not trying to one-up each other. Their terrific play has come within the flow of the games.
> 
> Each probably has been guilty of not being selfish enough. That certainly was the case with James during the decisive third quarter of Game 4. He shot only three times, as the Wizards rallied from a 13-point deficit.
> 
> “What LeBron and Gilbert are doing is unbelievable,'' Walton said. “Forget what they will be doing in years to come, I can't wait to see what they're going to do in the next 48 hours.''
> 
> The rivalry hasn't reached the level of Larry Bird vs. Magic Johnson, and it's certainly not the dynastic Celtics vs. Lakers.
> 
> Right now, however, James and Arenas are making the first round worth watching.





> *Cavs, Wizards work own magic*
> *Nearly identical statistics mean series could provide even more excitement, more memories than 1976*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *WASHINGTON -* It hasn't been intentional, but the Cavaliers and Washington Wizards are putting on quite a tribute to the famed Miracle at Richfield series from 30 years ago. In fact, they might have the ability to one-up it.
> 
> The five games have been packed with drama and intensity and, like those days at the end of April 1976, the Cavs' arena has experienced the most raucous crowds in its history.
> 
> That seven-game grinder -- the ultimate moment in team history according to historians and longtime loyalists -- had five games decided by five points or less, including two games in which the Cavs won by a single point as they edged the Washington Bullets 4-3.
> 
> The first five games of this edition have seen three decided by five or less and two Cavs victories by one point, both on LeBron James game-winners -- including his layup with less than a second remaining at 12:01 a.m. Thursday.
> 
> Considering how evenly matched the two teams are proving to be, Game 6 tonight at the Verizon Center and potentially Game 7 back at Quicken Loans Arena hold immense promise.
> 
> Even with the Cavs holding a 3-2 series lead and the homecourt edge for a potential final tiebreaker, there's still no telling how it will wrap up.
> 
> Though the Cavs won eight more games in the regular season, the Wizards won 29 of their last 50 games and the Cavs won 30 of their last 50, showing a tighter race. The numbers from this series illustrate that.
> 
> The Wizards have actually outscored the Cavs by two points over the five games, but both teams are averaging 99 points. They are shooting an identical 44.8 percent from the field and 75 percent from the foul line. They have the exact same amount of steals and average the same number of assists. The Cavs are committing about four more turnovers per game than the Wizards but are getting about six more rebounds, evening that out.
> 
> *Unsung heroes*
> 
> In all the commotion involving the end of Game 5 and masterful performances by James and Gilbert Arenas, a number of efforts were perhaps too easily overlooked.
> 
> For the Cavs, Eric Snow had his best offensive game of the season with 18 points, including the first six in overtime. Flip Murray scored 10 of his 12 points to keep the Cavs in the game during in a six-minute stretch to close the third quarter with James on the bench due to foul trouble.
> 
> And perhaps deserving of notice was Cavs coach Mike Brown. Embattled after failing to make proper adjustments in Game 4, Brown's last-second play design was just as vital as James' heroics.
> 
> With the Wizards knowing all the Cavs' out of bounds plays by heart, Brown drew up a new one while Arenas was shooting free throws to put the Wizards ahead with 3.6 seconds left.
> 
> For the Wizards, top reserve Antonio Daniels scored 13 points and had seven assists in the loss. His three-point play kicked off a 7-0 Wizards rally at the end of regulation to force overtime.
> 
> *Streaks*
> 
> With the 121-120 win on Wednesday, the Cavs continued a few remarkable streaks in close games. They have won 15 of their last 17 games decided by four points or less dating to January. They have also won six consecutive one-point games and are 6-0 in overtime games this season.


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com

*Re: Beacon Journal | 05/05/2006 | Articles*

All right Cleveland...get this over with tonight...we are patiently waiting in Detroit.


----------



## quench23

*Re: Beacon Journal | 05/05/2006 | Articles*

game time


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Beacon Journal | 05/05/2006 | Articles*

Great Haywood outplaying Z already


----------



## remy23

*Re: Beacon Journal | 05/05/2006 | Articles*

Zydrunas scores. It's good to see that.


----------



## hendrix2430

wiz not missing anything. Lebron playing stupid. Rushing shots isn't going to cut it.


----------



## hendrix2430

personnally I think Arenas may be better than D Wade...sorry Heat fans. This guy is a killer...


----------



## Pioneer10

Snow is killing us on offense right now: they're just daring him to shoot.

Need to get Hughes involved. Z is again playing terrible: not a good sign


----------



## remy23

With a player like LeBron on the court, there is no excuse for Cleveland's lack of movement. The reason LeBron likes running picks is that it FORCES somebody to move. But even then, only the player on the ball moves. Nobody off the ball budges an inch. I've noticed this time and time again. It's horrible.


----------



## hendrix2430

just horrible so far...Hughes needs to get involved. The cavs don't seem to want **** right now. For god's sake it's game 6!


----------



## remy23

It's good to see Flip out there. He may be the only guy besides LeBron willing to move and work for a shot. Everybody else wants a shot handed to them.


----------



## hendrix2430

lebron needs to start looking for his teamates instead of trying to create his own shot all the time.


----------



## notting_hill

I cant believe my eyes guys, 

What a team. Everyone is staying out there and watching James. James will not be enough to win this game. I am not hopeful after watching first 8 minutes. AND what is Mike Brown for? why is he not doing something out there ?


----------



## remy23

hendrix2430 said:


> lebron needs to start looking for his teamates instead of trying to create his own shot all the time.


They aren't moving. LeBron's already tried to force a few passes. He's lucky a foul was called on Haywood on one of those forces to prevent it being a turnover.


----------



## Pioneer10

No calls tonight: lebron hacked on that drive. Lol great block by Lebron there


----------



## quench23

*Re: Beacon Journal | 05/05/2006 | Articles*

wtf jsut happaned?


----------



## Pioneer10

That's an OFFENSIVE FOULD ON ARENAS


----------



## quench23

*Re: Beacon Journal | 05/05/2006 | Articles*

Why Did Donyell Just Take That Free Htrow...


----------



## remy23

*Re: Beacon Journal | 05/05/2006 | Articles*

^ Guess Mike Brown heard people complaining about LeBron shooting them.


----------



## Pioneer10

*Re: Beacon Journal | 05/05/2006 | Articles*

Well survived the initial onslaught. Keep this game close (within 5) till the 4th and let Lebron take over.


----------



## notting_hill

*Re: Beacon Journal | 05/05/2006 | Articles*

No way that we can win this game..


----------



## hendrix2430

Where the F is larry hughes? Give him and the ball and have him drive/get fouled. If we can somehow get butler/Jamison or Arenas in foul trouble, we'll have an easier task at hand.

What's the count on the big 3 so far? Anyone know?


----------



## quench23

*Re: Beacon Journal | 05/05/2006 | Articles*

omfg killer crossover


----------



## Pioneer10

AV and Flip coming through for us right now: goods subs by Brown


----------



## remy23

AV is giving us good time. Good production.


----------



## hendrix2430

was that a foul? No way the refs are ever gonna call a charge on him... :curse:


----------



## Pioneer10

Think we're going to have to resign Flip and trade Gooden for a PG. AV needs to be the starter next year: he already at times looks at times like our best big man by a wide margin (im talking to u Z).

Not sure how we're going ot get a backup PF then (draft?) if we do trade Gooden for a PG


----------



## hendrix2430

Pioneer10 said:


> Think we're going to have to resign Flip and trade Gooden for a PG. AV needs to be the starter next year: he already at times looks at times like our best big man by a wide margin (im talking to u Z).
> 
> Not sure how we're going ot get a backup PF then (draft?) if we do trade Gooden for a PG


Yes, but I think Z is too slow for a team like washington...vs detroit (knock on wood) he would be more a factor IMO. I think we matchup well against them...we take at least 2 from them.


----------



## quench23

lebron dominating the post =D I hope he realises hes unstopable and works on some moves over the summer


----------



## quench23

rofl.. there go the bad calls again


----------



## Pioneer10

How was that a foul on AV? lol


----------



## remy23

That last foul on AV was strange. I need another replay of that.


----------



## hendrix2430

alright donyell!

****...AV


----------



## Pioneer10

Blah Z back in the game. He and Hughes need to step it up here.


----------



## hendrix2430

haywood (!) is """"""killing""""""" us right now... :biggrin:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

How is it that Haywood can get such deep position but Z never can?

It's driving me crazy. Haywood can't be that much stronger than our post players


----------



## hendrix2430

Pioneer10 said:


> Blah Z back in the game. He and Hughes need to step it up here.


Z back in the game, Z is called for a foul. yawn Z, yawn.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Pioneer10 said:


> Blah Z back in the game. He and Hughes need to step it up here.


Hughes needs a couple layups or something early in the game or else he just struggles. He has to be involved in the offense more, maybe run a play specifically for him or something.


----------



## notting_hill

I dont understand why z AND gooden is so effortless. What is the problem with these guys ?


----------



## hendrix2430

Hughes needs to get touches like a second option would. It seems like he isn't getting any plays called for him...?


----------



## quench23

Wtf Is With Taht Tip ****? Grabn The ****ing Ball...


----------



## hendrix2430

btw, Lebron = no FTs


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF how is that continuation? BULL****


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

What the hell whas that ****? Arenas gets some UNBELIEVABLE calls, god damn man


----------



## hendrix2430

****ing arenas...


----------



## Pioneer10

We are so SLOW with Z. ughh.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron looking really good in the post...


----------



## remy23

^ I love this power forward version of James.


----------



## Pioneer10

Z cannot even rebound anymore. Atleast Hughes is passing well: he's basically our PG.


----------



## hendrix2430

larry sharing the ball!


----------



## notting_hill

How is that faul on Hughes? Nice job from Marshall..


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Did you guys see how Lebron is starting to read the double and spin away from it in the post?

He flashes advanced post skills like that occassionally. He's gonna have the impact of a true big man as he refines that.


----------



## hendrix2430

I mean...I hope this is only a temporary thing with Z. He isn't playing like a scrub right now. Even my grandpa in a wheelchair can move faster.


----------



## notting_hill

Lets send Gooden at the end of the season, giving chance to Varejao! we need a better pg.


----------



## hendrix2430

aha danny ferry...WTF is that suit all about...uh! :biggrin:


----------



## quench23

What Foul!??!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Arenas gets calls I don't even think Michael Jordan got.


----------



## hendrix2430

arenas is really starting to piss me off...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Need a strong finish in this last 1 min.


----------



## quench23

LEBRON JUST TOOK THE **** OUT OF ANTONIO DANIELS I THINK, but i think itwas a flop


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

quench23 said:


> LEBRON JUST TOOK THE **** OUT OF ANTONIO DANIELS I THINK, but i think itwas a flop


Heh I think that was a foul on LBJ :biggrin:


----------



## remy23

LeBron has to be careful. Next time, I promise you that will get called. I wouldn't mess around with that stuff because guys are trying to sucker him into fouls as is. So don't give them something to work with.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Heh I think that was a foul on LBJ :biggrin:


 On the replay it looked like it was a flop again. Seriously this has become part of there gameplan


----------



## quench23

1-6 2 pts

worth a max contract?


I think so!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This is really a solid 1st half for the Cavs.

Great contributions off the bench: Marshall, Varejao, Flip

Controlling the points in the paint, Wiz will have to live or die on their deep jumpers if we keep up the effort defensively. 

Gonna need some production from Hughes


----------



## notting_hill

If we keep playing like this we may min. All wizs are in a stressful mode, they feel the pressure. Lets have a good start of the 3rd and they will never catch us.


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes was fine passing the ball. I would just make him play point right now: it's not like Snow or Flip are you're typical pass first PG's.

Get the ball in Hughes hands so he can push. That was a huge difference in the second quarter as Snow handling and Z dragging were on the bench and thus didn't slow our break down at all.

Marshall was also impressive: he looks real good when he doesn't settle for 3's. Go with AV, Marshall, Flip, James, adn Hughes at PG and I'll think we'll be fine in the 4th. Just got to keep it close till the end where we can ride James


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

quench23 said:


> 1-6 2 pts
> 
> worth a max contract?
> 
> 
> I think so!


I am sure you had no beef with his 24pts in Game 5.. He just hasnt gotten a good look yet

- If Marshall can post up and be effective I think we are in good shape, we had such a bad start and too finish the half this way, I think if we can maintain this play we will be fine. 

- Sooner or later we will realize if we take it too the hoop we will get a bucket or the call. We setteled for jumb shots early on and that hurt us, not to mention the Wiz shot lights out.

- I can see Andy having a big 2nd half, thats my prediction....

-Also we need too attack Jamison with his 3 fouls and Butler with his 2 fouls...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

^Yes it's kind of disturbing, Z and Snow almost hurt us against the Wizards. 

Snow gets a pass because he had an out of body experience in OT the other day and plays good defense :biggrin: 

Z on the other hand...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement

quench23 said:


> 1-6 2 pts
> 
> worth a max contract?
> 
> 
> I think so!


Its not all about he boxscore, and thats why some fans are all about. Hughes is quick and can play some defense on Gilbert and is a great passer with a good first step, we will be fine. We dont need him to score more than 10+


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Ehh I partially I agree with you LBJ to LJ. 

Hughes does alot that doesn't show up in the boxscore, but for what he's getting paid, I want 20+ and at least 5 & 5. Actually i'd be satisfied with a CONSISTENT 15-18


----------



## Pioneer10

^ He's also got 5 assists: Hughes was our real PG that in the first half


----------



## Pioneer10

Come on Z: if you're going to foul, foul hard. Blah


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man someone needs to put Arenas on his ***. Forget trying to draw charges, they aren't giving up the call


----------



## quench23

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## remy23

Z with an offensive rebound and follow. Get in it man!


----------



## quench23

lebron has unorthodox defensive methods, but they seem to be bothering jamison


----------



## Pioneer10

Jamison simply doesn't know what to do when Lebron is on him. He can't overpower and he's slower then James. I feel kind of bad for Antwan when James is on him. I bet he's got 95% of his points when someone other then Lebron has been on him.

OBTW look at Hughes come out hot: I like Larry he's a real good player. Brings all the intangibles plus he can score.


----------



## Pioneer10

Man Arenas has crazy range


----------



## Pioneer10

Gooden getting some boards for us good sign. Z needs to step it on the boards and we'll do well this game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man Arenas is unbelievable...hopefully we go back to double teaming him in the 4th. Brown might be saving it.


----------



## quench23

wow, crazy and 1


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Haywood is killing us today

Btw no way that was a flagrant, Gooden had nowhere to land. Terrible call


----------



## Pioneer10

Oh come on: that was not a flagrant foul. Dammit Z cover you're man


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

How embarassing. Z getting owned by Haywood all series long


----------



## Pioneer10

Jesus Z is costing us this game: Haywood is getting ever contested rebound from Z right now


----------



## remy23

Zydrunas is looking so bad right now, I bet even Martynas is saying, "I could do better than that."


----------



## Pioneer10

Of all freakin people, Haywood is keeping the Wizards in this game: pathetic


----------



## Pioneer10

That was a CHARGE


----------



## Pioneer10

This is bull**** now: Lebron is not getting any calls and a clear charge on the other end


----------



## quench23

no freehtrow attempts for james


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Arenas is just unguardable the way they are reffing him this series.


----------



## Pioneer10

If Lebron made the exact same play that would be charge. And how has Lebron not shot a FT yet: he's going in the post nearly every single play and they'er not calling any of the hacks.


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF is going on here?


----------



## remy23

^ Yeah, if LeBron can't get to the line when he attacks the basket, so much for the "he gets every single call, every time" theory.


----------



## Pioneer10

Need to keep this game close: Wizards making a run right now.


----------



## quench23

NO FOUL THERE? wow


----------



## Pioneer10

Great play by the Cavs: everyone contributing!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Good end overall to that quarter: only down by 1 with our bigs in foul trouble


----------



## remy23

Cleveland trails 75-76 after three quarters.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Bad defense to end the qtr there giving up that easy dunk to Daniels.

We knew it would be a close game on the road. Everybody get ready to lose 10 years off their life from stress watching this 4th qtr.


----------



## hendrix2430

good job closing out the quarter...we need some stops, and a majestic Lebron to win this one. We could be in a better position right now, but we're within one and this game is definitely winnable. Go cavs!


----------



## remy23

I hope LeBron can get to the foul line in the last quarter. We need to get into the penalty and hopefully early on. It would be good to have some free points during the stretch.


----------



## hendrix2430

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Everybody get ready to lose 10 years off their life from stress watching this 4th qtr.



Ahaha, I'm THIS close to turning off the game and just waiting for replies on here... :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10

Why is Z in there? Play Gooden or AV please


----------



## quench23

lebron hurt, wtf happaned


----------



## quench23

looks like a concussion or something =O


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

That foul didnt seem all that hard. Hopefully James didn't strain anything on that play....he doesn't usually go down like that.


----------



## remy23

I hope LeBron's fine and isn't hampered by his injury the rest of the way.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> That foul didnt seem all that hard. Hopefully James didn't strain anything on that play....he doesn't usually go down like that.


 Yeah that was a bit strange there: i wonder if his head hit Haywood's jaw


----------



## quench23

that should be a flagrant

PHEW HEs oK!!


----------



## remy23

Call a time out. This is getting away from Cleveland.


----------



## Pioneer10

Brown needs another to: this game is getting out of hand


----------



## quench23

AV has the worst hands in the nba

well maybehes tied with kwame brown


----------



## Pioneer10

Marshall making up for Z today!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn I thought we were gonna start fading there for a sec...

Huge shot by Marshall


----------



## Pioneer10

Pioneer10 said:


> Marshall making up for Z today!!!


 He looks so much better when he actually takes his time


----------



## hendrix2430

donyell!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

quench23 said:


> AV has the worst hands in the nba
> 
> well maybehes tied with kwame brown


AV needs to stop bringing the ball down low. Haywood may be goofy but he at least always keeps the ball high.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

If we can keep the game within 1 possession it will really put alot of pressure on them


----------



## hendrix2430

still down by 3 though...we need a stop soon and get back within 1...which is where we have to stay until the last couple minutes. Then anything could happen...


----------



## quench23

larry for pg?


----------



## hendrix2430

great pass by larry...please get a stop guys!


----------



## Pioneer10

quench23 said:


> larry for pg?


 He's playing PG with Flip at SG. Good move by Brown


----------



## quench23

he was pon rhe line


----------



## Pioneer10

Wizards are a joke when it comes to these flops


----------



## hendrix2430

crap...


----------



## Pioneer10

This small lineup matchup is favoring the Wizards right now they're getting more boards. We might need to go with Gooden/AV combo here


----------



## hendrix2430

that was a huuuge 3 by Jamison. God, this guy has always had the shot that put us in trouble...


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF how is that a foul on AV?


----------



## quench23

taht was the coolest play i have ever seen


----------



## hendrix2430

what a huge trey by flip


----------



## hendrix2430

**** you arenas


----------



## quench23

gg larry lost us the game.


----------



## hendrix2430

in your face gil...Lebron!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

BULL****: that was a clean block


----------



## quench23

there goes lebron jacking up threes


----------



## hendrix2430

omg...i'm crying :biggrin:


----------



## hendrix2430

marshall...just wow


----------



## quench23

wow.. 2p t game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Man it would be killer to lose a game where Marshall drops 30 points...that might not happen again in our lifetime.


----------



## hendrix2430

down 2, we need a stop right here!


----------



## hendrix2430

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Man it would be killer to lose a game where Marshall drops 30 points...that might not happen again in our lifetime.


Just LMAO!


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Man it would be killer to lose a game where Marshall drops 30 points...that might not happen again in our lifetime.


 lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Double Arenas, otherwise he will just bowl in the lane and get a foul. Don't let him shoot a 3 either.


----------



## hendrix2430

i wonder what remy and future are doing...biting their own nails!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

This possession is probably the game fellas!! NEED A STOP


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Double Arenas, otherwise he will just bowl in the lane and get a foul. Don't let him shoot a 3 either.


 We should do what they've been doing to Lebron and double him just to get the ball out of his hands.


----------



## Pioneer10

Great D


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Daniels killing us


----------



## Pioneer10

Dammit: why the **** couldn't Daniels have signed with us instead of the Wizards


----------



## Pioneer10

Great Block By James


----------



## quench23

very nice block by jeffries


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

BIG defensive play by James!


----------



## quench23

Flip !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## remy23

Flip is rock solid.


----------



## quench23

That block by james on the other end WAS AMAZING


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Flip of course comes through.

Double Arenas on this play PLEASE. Make someone else beat us.


----------



## hendrix2430

oh man...that's what it comes down to...


----------



## quench23

DEFENSE, we need to get the ball out of arenas' hands


----------



## Pioneer10

Arenas BLEW THE LAYUP!!!


----------



## quench23

Arenas Missed A Lay Up Hahahahahahhahahahaha!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Damn Arenas choked again


----------



## quench23

Please Eric Make 2


----------



## Pioneer10

BIG FT's by SNOW. wow he's come up big in the playoffs.


----------



## quench23

Eric Clutch Snow!!!eric Clutch Snow!!!eric Clutch Snow!!!eric Clutch Snow!!!eric Clutch Snow!!!eric Clutch Snow!!!eric Clutch Snow!!!


----------



## Pioneer10

Oh come on now: he blew the layup stop trying to make excuse Hubie


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Arenas is still dangerous here. He will definitely shoot to redeem himself


----------



## quench23

10 sec left danilies free throw, omfg


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

bail out foul

whatever, makes up for the questionable andy play


----------



## quench23

1 pt game, lebron will need ot make those freebies


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Who do we put on the line?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

I think I put Flip on the line. Z has been too erratic


----------



## hendrix2430

lebron or Z


----------



## quench23

Flip To Line


----------



## remy23

Flip to the line.


----------



## hendrix2430

come on flip


----------



## quench23

Aweso
|e Y Sno Womfg Omfg


----------



## quench23

Awesome Defense By Snow There, Oh My Jesus Christ God


----------



## quench23

holy ****


----------



## remy23

Arenas makes a big shot.


----------



## quench23

av inboudned , we wont get ball in mid court. gg overtime


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Why did he inbound the ball? Should have fouled and made them hit a 2.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Dumb letting him spot up and shoot like that. Stupid, it's basically a pressure free shot cause he's so far away.


----------



## quench23

i **** my self when the ball was stonen by jamison


----------



## remy23

Time for overtime. Oh man, oh man.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Stupid. To hit all those big FT's and execute so stupidly down the stretch.


----------



## hendrix2430

lucky *******s


----------



## Pioneer10

Great shot by Arenas: too open there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Well let's see how the team comes out in OT. They fought hard in that 4th quarter.


----------



## quench23

gtfo lebrons way


----------



## quench23

lebron taking over


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron James = nasty *** crossover


----------



## quench23

lebron broke jamisons leg? no pun intended 

ROFL


----------



## quench23

Learn To ****ing Rebound


----------



## Pioneer10

We have NO rebounders in the game


----------



## quench23

why is larry on this team...


----------



## Pioneer10

Bad offensive possesion there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Please Lebron just go, stop waiting for the double team.

He scored twice aggressively attacking.


----------



## Pioneer10

quench23 said:


> why is larry on this team...


 jesus man: larry has 11 assists and 4 steals. People have bad shooting nights - a good player will find others way to contribute. Hughes has done that


----------



## Pioneer10

GOd we ****ing suck after to's. Mike Brown blows at drawing up plays


----------



## remy23

Cleveland is seemingly trying to wait the game out but there's too much time remaining.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

It's just stupid basketball to keep giving Lebron the ball so far out near halfcourt when they keep trapping.

We have horrible spacing, invert the offense let Lebron get it in the post. 

God so aggravating


----------



## quench23

Pioneer10 said:


> jesus man: larry has 11 assists and 4 steals. People have bad shooting nights - a good player will find others way to contribute. Hughes has done that



you mean, bad shooting seasons, bad shooting playoff series, bad shoot selection


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It's just stupid basketball to keep giving Lebron the ball so far out near halfcourt when they keep trapping.
> 
> We have horrible spacing, invert the offense let Lebron get it in the post.
> 
> God so aggravating


 Yep get Lebron in the post and let Hughes find him. Just dumb non creative play design by the coaching staff. The Wizards know what exactly is coming


----------



## Pioneer10

Now we're down again . Our offense has been terrible


----------



## Pioneer10

WTF was that SNOW?


----------



## quench23

*not necessary - dude made a mistake: no violence necessary *. now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Stupid.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Brown gets the blame for this IMO.


----------



## Pioneer10

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Brown gets the blame for this IMO.


 Terrible offensive play design


----------



## Pioneer10

Big miss: we can go for the 2 pointer


----------



## quench23

holy **** he missed


----------



## remy23

Arenas leaves the door open.


----------



## Pioneer10

Wow


----------



## quench23

Both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lucky choke by Arenas.

Brown won't have any kind of decent play out of the timeout anyways.

If Snow is in the game, i'm gonna jump out the window


----------



## quench23

the king will win it


----------



## hendrix2430

3rd game winner???


----------



## Pioneer10

Lebron in the post going to the basket: put the pressure on the Wiz and the refs


----------



## Dark Praetor

what a bizarre ot


----------



## quench23

cold damon in


----------



## remy23

Damon Jones!!!!!!


----------



## quench23

Damon


----------



## Pioneer10

Damon Jone Lol

Rofl

Lol

Heheheheh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Wow


----------



## futuristxen

That's called coaching friends.


----------



## remy23

quench23 said:


> cold damon in


What!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hendrix2430

wowowowowoowowowowowwoowow!!!!!!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

DJ deserves massive props. To sit out the entire game, come in and pop a game winning 3.

DAMN. 

I'm shocked


----------



## futuristxen

2nd Round baby. What's left haters?

Onward to the Pistons. Should be great experience.


----------



## Priest

wow...thats crazy damon jones coming in the game cold as hell he must of been stiff and he still hit that shot..CRAZY


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

Lebron trusting his teammates, fittingly, and comes up with the win HIS way! :biggrin:


----------



## Pioneer10

Great passing by Hughes and James and D. Jones with ice water in his veins


----------



## remy23

*Box Score*

*Cleveland 114, Washington 113*


----------



## Pioneer10

Hughes with 12 assists and the big one was the 12th lol.


----------



## notting_hill

This is unbelievable, and I cant tell you how I feel. What is now Haters! Bron and Cavs going for the second round!!!!


----------



## remy23

I feel great because LeBron continues to grow. You hear things like, "Learn to shoot; learn to play defense; make the playoffs for once; advance past the 1st round some day, etc.

I'm glad Cleveland and LeBron can rise above all that. I really am.


----------



## wizardsfan2006

Congratulations


----------



## notting_hill

I have never been a fan of a player or a team since 1996 which was the time that I started watching NBA. 

I am a real homer here with Cavs and LeBron. I am really proud of this team and guys out there. 

Thank you all guys.


----------



## CHKNWANG321

wizardsfan2006 said:


> Congratulations


 rep for good sportsmanship


All i can say is wow


----------



## notting_hill

wizardsfan2006 said:


> Congratulations



Seeing such a message is so good. Thank you for it. It is so kind of you.


----------



## Like A Breath

I'm glad for LeBron, two monkeys off his back in one year. Cavs couldn't have really hoped for more from this season.


----------



## remy23

wizardsfan2006 said:


> Congratulations


Thanks man. It was a great series. The Wizards are one hell of a team. I have nothing but respect for them. 

Rep.


----------



## Pioneer10

Props for Mike Brown for that last play design. He still basically gets an D- overall for that overtime - we were terrible and acted like we didn't know they were going to trap Lebron on the perimeter every time he got the ball. We got really lucky with that we need a better job by Mike Brown in the next round, Lebron ain't gonna be able to do it all against Detroit


----------



## Benedict_Boozer

wizardsfan2006 said:


> Congratulations


This is quite classy. 

Great series, Wiz have some great players in Arenas and Butler.


----------



## byrondarnell66

:cheers: Congradulations to the Cavs and good luck in the next series against Detroit.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

wizardsfan2006 said:


> Congratulations


That's very classy and thoughtful.

Can we count on your support in the next round? It is much needed and would be appreciated.


----------



## remy23

*Beacon Journal | 05/06/2006 | Articles*












> *Resilience reverses history*
> 
> By Tom Reed
> 
> *WASHINGTON -* Silence and resilience.
> 
> One described the Verizon Center at exactly 11:15 p.m. Friday night. The other described the fortitude displayed by a Cavaliers team that refused to quit in a remarkable 114-113 overtime win against the Washington Wizards that clinched this Eastern Conference first-round series.
> 
> The Cavs are headed to Detroit on the strength of a Damon Jones jumper from the left baseline with 4.8 seconds remaining, and the team-wide courage to hang around in a Game 6 they had no business winning.
> 
> Did we mention it was Jones' only basket of the game? He was inserted into the game only seconds earlier. Jones got the chance after Wizards superstar Gilbert Arenas, who sent the game to OT with a 3-pointer, inexplicably missed two free throws.
> 
> So much of it doesn't make sense, but the Cavs and their fans don't care. They are advancing.
> 
> They are winning the type of games Cleveland teams historically lose.
> 
> LeBron James hits a layup in the dying seconds to capture Game 5 in OT on Wednesday. Jones is removed from his moth-riddled warmups to drill one of the great shots in Cavaliers history two nights later.
> 
> Move over Dick Snyder, Cleveland has another MiracleMeister.
> 
> Yeah, it's probably not real promising from here. Somewhere outside of Detroit the Pistons are sharpening their talons waiting for the arrival of a weary James and his teammates who play there Sunday afternoon.
> 
> That doesn't matter.
> 
> The Cavs are playing with the house's money now.
> 
> Getting to the second round was going to be the difference between a good season and a successful one for the 21-year-old James and the Cavs. They have at least reached that goal.
> 
> They get an opportunity to play the rugged two-time defending Eastern Conference champions. They get to see what it means to compete at the highest level.
> 
> Make no mistake, the Cavs took a huge step Friday night as they celebrated wildly on the court before a stunned, sellout crowd of 20,173 fans.
> 
> They turned a noise chamber into a reading room in the time it took Jones to release his 17-foot shot on a pass from Larry Hughes.
> 
> *WASHINGTON -* Silence and resilience.
> 
> The Cavs have won their last seven games decided by one point. They have won 16 of their last 18 games decided by four points or less. They did it three times in this series, twice in overtime.
> 
> There is a belief forming with this bunch. That's the seed that allows good teams to blossom into great ones. Let's not get ahead of ourselves, of course. The Pistons figure to teach them some humility.
> 
> That's OK, the Wizards probably would give anything to be so humbled this morning. Instead they begin their offseason because they couldn't sustain a great start that saw them build a 24-12 lead. They couldn't hold a seven-point lead with 2:45 left in regulation.
> 
> That's because the Cavs kept coming. Not just James; oh, no. He went scoreless for more than 12 minutes in the second half and his teammates picked him up.
> 
> Yes, James led with 32 points, seven rebounds and seven assists. He got plenty of help, however, just as he did in Game 5.
> 
> Donyell Marshall had a monster game with 28 points coming of 11-of-15 shooting. Flip Murray added 21 points and was huge in the fourth quarter.
> 
> Anderson Varejao grabbed 10 rebounds. Hughes contributed 12 assists. Strong efforts from almost all precincts.
> 
> And then there is Jones.
> 
> He chipped in all of five points in this six-game series. He was on the court for a grand total of 18 seconds in the last two games.
> 
> The man went from footnote to folk hero in an instant.
> 
> Who can explain it? The Cavs aren't going to bother trying.
> 
> They are moving on, giving James some more valuable experience. It took Michael Jordan four times to win a playoff round. Naturally, he did it at the Cavaliers' expense with The Shot in 1989.
> 
> But times are changing and maybe fortunes, too.
> 
> This team has transformed itself into a gritty group in the past six weeks.
> 
> Will they make some noise in Detroit? Let's say this, they won't go as quietly as the 20,173 fans did late Friday night from the Verizon Center.





> *Believe! Aimin' Jones amazes*
> *Unlikely hero clinches series, hits winner with 4.8 seconds left in OT*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> Beacon Journal sportswriter
> 
> *WASHINGTON -* LeBron James played a head game, Damon Jones got 15 seconds of fame, and Cavaliers history never will be the same.
> 
> In a series dominated by late-game heroics sure to be remembered for years, the Cavs landed the knockout punch Friday night. Of all the hard fouls and fierce drives to the basket, it all came down to a finesse floater from an ice-cold forgotten player.
> 
> Jones played just the final 15.1 seconds but splashed a 17-footer from the corner with four seconds to play in overtime to lift the Cavs to a 114-113 victory over the Washington Wizards. It was their third one-point win of the series and it clinched it 4-2.
> 
> The first playoff series victory in 13 years earns the Cavs a meeting with the Detroit Pistons in the Eastern Conference semifinals, which will begin Sunday afternoon at the Palace of Auburn Hills.
> 
> Jones had his minutes drastically slashed in the series and only played three seconds in Game 5. Cavs coach Mike Brown put him in for the final shot, and after the Wizards double-teamed James, the man who already had beaten them twice with game-winners, the ball found its way to Jones.
> 
> "You always want to give the ball to the world's greatest shooter in that spot,'' the always bombastic Jones said afterward. "It was great form, did you see it? It was a rhythm shot and it was open.''
> 
> It closed a completely wild game, another one, that featured so many heroics. Gilbert Arenas, who led all scorers with 36 points, owned the shot of the night until Jones entered. He bombed in a 28-footer with 1.8 seconds left in regulation that tied the score and looked to perhaps break the Cavs' backs.
> 
> But he wasn't as clutch in overtime, making just 1-of-4 shots. He also missed two free throws with 15 seconds left that could have given the Wizards breathing room.
> 
> After Arenas missed the first one, James walked by and spoke into his ear.
> 
> "I said, `If you miss both of these free throws, the game is over,' '' James said.
> 
> That attitude was built on James' confidence after his team had won six consecutive one-point games, which became seven moments later.
> 
> "I would've done the same thing,'' Arenas said.
> 
> The final play unfolded just as the game had; the Wizards were determined not to let James beat them. They viciously double-teamed him as far from the basket as possible and forced him to give the ball up repeatedly. He did score 32 points with seven rebounds and seven assists, but only got to the free-throw line three times and went huge stretches without attempting a shot.
> 
> Yet his teammates were there to pick him up. Donyell Marshall played his best game as a Cav with a career playoff high of 28 points on 11-of-15 shooting, including four 3-pointers. Flip Murray came off the bench and added 21 points, and Anderson Varejao had six points and 10 rebounds. The bench players scored a playoff franchise record 57 points.
> 
> Larry Hughes struggled from the field, going 3 of 17, but had 12 assists and four steals and the pass that set up Jones for the winner.
> 
> "I'm very proud of my team,'' James said. "We just found a way to win, simple as that.''
> 
> Five Wizards scored 15 points or more, including Antonio Daniels, who had 22 points off the bench and Caron Butler, who had 18 points and 20 rebounds. But their story was familiar: They played well but couldn't match the Cavs' clutch plays.
> 
> The physical and verbal dagger came from Jones, who played a key role in eliminating the Wizards last season while a member of the Miami Heat.
> 
> "I closed the MCI Center down last year,'' Jones said. "And the place you know now as the Verizon Center is no more.''





> *Savor wild ride to victory*
> *Unlikely hero gets Cavs to Round 2*
> 
> By Terry Pluto
> 
> *WASHINGTON -* Even in this wonderful, wild, utterly unpredictable NBA playoff series, could anyone expect this to happen?
> 
> Damon Jones?
> 
> DAMON JONES?!?!
> 
> Yes, the same Damon Jones who had taken only two shots in the entire playoff series and had scored only three points. Until this night of nights, this game that stops the heart, dries the throats, causes Cavaliers fans to eat a lot of aspirins, light holy candles and miss sleep.
> 
> The Cavaliers are heading to the second round of the playoffs after Damon Jones spent nearly three hours on the bench, watching his team and the Washington Wizards refuse to lose -- or win. They seemed destined to play all night.
> 
> With 15 seconds left in overtime, the Cavs had the ball. For the first time all night, Jones was ushered into the game by coach Mike Brown.
> 
> Washington had a 113-112 lead. Everyone knew, just knew, that LeBron James would take the final shot.
> 
> He got the ball. Washington seemed to send its entire team at James, or at least a quorum from the House and the Senate.
> 
> The ball was passed, and there was Jones wide open in the corner.
> 
> Never a second of hesitation. Never a doubt. Never anything but a swish!
> 
> Final score: Cavaliers 114, Washington 113.
> 
> Bring on the Detroit Pistons, the NBA's most dominant team this year. The best-of-seven series will open Sunday at the Palace of Auburn Hills.
> 
> But for a day, Cavs fans can savor this one. Taste it. Close your eyes and dream about it. Shake your head and smile. Give out a yell.
> 
> Your team beat Washington four times, including twice in overtime.
> 
> Your team won THREE games by a single point.
> 
> Your team won 50 games in the regular season. Won a round in the playoffs. Won in some very outrageous ways.
> 
> Now, a quick history lesson.
> 
> This is the 14th time the Cavaliers have been in the playoffs.
> 
> Guess how many times they have won in the first round?
> 
> Just four.
> 
> That's right, four of 14.
> 
> Now you can begin to understand why this night will be one of the most special in the history of the Cavaliers.
> 
> But there's even more.
> 
> Remember the wonderful Cavs teams of the late 1980s and early 1990s? They were teams with Mark Price, Brad Daugherty, Larry Nance and coach Lenny Wilkens.
> 
> It took them not one, not two, not three... but FOUR tries to survive the first round of the postseason.
> 
> But this is a different team.
> 
> This is a team with James, a 21-year-old like no one the NBA has ever seen. James played all 53 minutes this night, scored five of his team's seven points in overtime.
> 
> And this was just a normal playoff game for him.
> 
> As Washington coach Eddie Jordan said before Friday's game, "We don't have a LeBron stopper.''
> 
> No one does.
> 
> And opponents have trouble stopping the team when James gets some help, like he did from 32-year-old Donyell Marshall, who scored 28 points. This man has played 12 years, and has been in only nine playoff games until this season.
> 
> He's making the most of it, his sometimes weary legs suddenly running and leaping like a 6-foot-9 colt with a jump shot.
> 
> Then there's Flip Murray, picked off the end of the Seattle bench by Cavs General Manager Danny Ferry in a February trade. He delivered 21 points.
> 
> But this team is still about James.
> 
> Think of what he did in these six games. He had a triple-double in his first playoff game. He scored 40 points -- TWICE. He made game-winning shots -- TWICE.
> 
> He's just getting started in his pro basketball life.
> 
> And so are his Cavs.


----------



## remy23

*The Plain Dealer | 05/06/2006 | Articles*












> *Game 6 at a glance*
> 
> Saturday, May 06, 2006
> 
> *By the numbers*
> 
> 0
> 
> Points in the first half by the Cavs' Eric Snow after scoring 18 in all of Game 5.
> 
> 1
> 
> Rebound in the first half by the Cavs' Zydrunas Ilgauskas.
> 
> 10
> 
> Rebounds grabbed in the first half by the Wizards' Caron Butler.
> 
> 13
> 
> Points scored in the first half by the Cavs' Donyell Marshall.
> 
> 
> *Hand it to them*
> 
> Crowds can get so loud, especially during the playoffs, that it can be difficult for players to communicate with each other. Marshall said teams use hand signals to set up plays on offense, but playing defense can be challenging because of the crowd noise.
> 
> "On defense it can be hard communicating with your teammate when you're trying to yell out a pick," Marshall said. "Sometimes your teammate can't hear it, and if he does hear you, sometimes it's too late."
> 
> *Getting the point*
> 
> Washington lost Games 3 and 5 each by one point on winning baskets by the Cavs' LeBron James. The Wizards felt they played well enough in both games to earn victories, but they simply fell short. So what were they missing at the end of the two losses in which they were evenly matched with the Cavaliers?
> 
> "I don't know what the missing element is," Wizards coach Eddie Jordan said. "That's a good question. LeBron made it happen for them twice. We don't have a LeBron stopper, I guess."
> 
> Losing close games is nothing new to the Wizards. During the regular season, 18 of Washington's 40 losses were by six points -- two possessions -- or less. Jordan said his team became resilient in the face of those close defeats. That attitude starts with guard Gilbert Arenas, he said.
> 
> "Gilbert sets the tone," he said. "He's very competitive. Caron [Butler] is very competitive. They're never say die' guys."
> 
> 
> *Signs of the times*
> 
> Washington fans were understandably sore at James after he beat the Wizards in Game 5 with his second game-winning shot of the series. In addition to the crowd booing James almost every time he touched the ball, one fan held a sign that read, "King of Travel." Another sign read "King Cry Baby."
> 
> *Familiar faces*
> 
> Washington Redskins running back Clinton Portis and New York Knicks guard Steve Francis were among the familiar faces courtside. Portis, known for being somewhat outlandish with his attire, was wearing a hot pink cap. Francis played one year of college basketball at the University of Maryland, which is located about 12 miles from downtown Washington D.C.





> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Friends to the end and after*
> 
> Saturday, May 06, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> *Washington -* Much has been made about Gilbert Arenas' visit to the Cavaliers' locker room following Game 5's thrilling finish.
> 
> Arenas, close friends with Larry Hughes, went into the Cavs locker room, received a jersey from Hughes, and Arenas made humorous comments to LeBron James about James' winning shot.
> 
> Many wonder why an opposing player in the playoffs would visit the "enemy" locker room. Hughes did not have a problem with the visit.
> 
> "That's my man," Hughes said. "He and I are not rivals. We play hard and go at each other on the court. When the game's over, we leave it all on the court and we're back to being good friends."
> 
> Players used to be in a different situation.
> 
> "Back in the day, job security wasn't how it is now," Hughes said. "The game was more physical back then. If a guy hits you with a cheap shot, I'm sure it would carry over to after the game. We don't have many situations like that nowadays."
> 
> *Late nights:*
> 
> Television has dictated the various starting times in the series between the Cavs and the Wizards.
> 
> Games have started as early as 1 p.m. and as late as 8:45 p.m., in Game 5. That game went into overtime and did not finish until after midnight. The late finish was something new for a few players.
> 
> "Other than the 'Twilight League' in Oakland, that's the latest I've ever got out of a basketball game," Drew Gooden said. "But I understand the late times because it's all about TV. It's about the entertainment."
> 
> *Bowling for Arenas:*
> 
> Arenas is an avid bowler. Arenas, who once bowled a 277, spends most of his time in the off-season bowling, but he refuses to join a bowling league.
> 
> "I bowl more than those guys in a bowling league," Arenas said. "Those guys bowl about once a week. I bowl seven days per week for hours. Plus, those guys in bowling leagues wear those goofy shirts with someone's name on the back, towels, bowling bags and those slippery shoes."
> 
> *Scoring load:*
> 
> James came into Friday night's game with 182 points - the most points ever scored by a Cavs player in any series. Brad Daugherty (seven games in 1992 Eastern Conference Finals) is second with 158 points, and Mark Price (seven games in 1992 Eastern Conference Finals) is third with 151.





> *Arenas' heroics become an afterthought*
> 
> Saturday, May 06, 2006
> 
> *Rich Campbell
> Special to The Plain Dealer*
> 
> *Washington -* Considering the close finishes that made the Cavaliers' best-of-seven series against the Wizards one of the NBA's most thrilling in recent memory, it's hard to say that Gilbert Arenas' game-tying, 31-foot desperation 3-pointer Friday night was improbable.
> 
> And Damon Jones' game-winner? Everyone saw that coming.
> 
> With LeBron James and Arenas repeatedly sinking big shot after big shot in the series, no attempt seemed too wild or too difficult. And so, with Washington trailing by three in the waning seconds of regulation in Game 6 on Friday night - and the Wizards' season hanging in the balance - Arenas buried the type of shot that would doom any opponent in a game of H-O-R-S-E.
> 
> Of course he did.
> 
> The shot seemed legendary for about 10 minutes, but it will end up being an afterthought this playoff season. What will be remembered, however, is Jones' jumper from the baseline with 4.3 seconds to play in overtime that gave the Cavaliers a 114-113 victory and a trip to Detroit for the Eastern Conference semifinals.
> 
> Jones played a grand total of 14 seconds and took one shot.
> 
> Improbable? Not in this series.
> 
> It was fitting that, in a series full of one-upsmanship, Game 6 outdid the previous five. Forget the first three quarters last night - the Wizards' 24-10 run to start the game and the Cavaliers' 20-6 spurt to come back - and start with the fourth.
> 
> Arenas was Washington's fourth-quarter hero in the first five games of the series, but the All-Star point guard mainly deferred to his supporting cast down the stretch last night. With Wizards reserve guard Antonio Daniels and forward Antawn Jamison doing most of the scoring, Washington took an 83-75 lead with 8:41 left in regulation.
> 
> The Cavaliers didn't pack it in, though. With James slightly ailing from a hard foul by Wizards center Brendan Haywood earlier in the fourth quarter, his teammates ran off six straight points in the final 1:10 of regulation to take a 105-102 lead. That set the stage for Arenas, who retook his lead role in this drama.
> 
> With Washington down, 107-104, in the final moments of regulation, Arenas did what he couldn't in Game 3. As ridiculous as the shot appeared, it seemed destined to fall through the hoop - even after flying an absurd distance. And when it did, Arenas could only react by coolly raising his arms and readying himself for overtime.
> 
> The one unlikely twist to the series finale came with 14.1 seconds left in overtime, when Arenas missed two free throws with the Wizards clinging to a one-point lead. How Arenas could hit a pressure-packed 31-footer and then miss two free throws to protect a lead will surely haunt the All-Star this off-season.
> 
> Jones made sure Arenas and the Wizards paid for those misses. Having watched the entire game from the bench up until Arenas' missed free throws, Jones buried a 21-footer from the that won the game and the series.





> *Amazing!*
> *Overtime heroics send Cavs to face Pistons*
> 
> Saturday, May 06, 2006
> 
> *Plain Dealer staff reports*
> 
> Now it gets tougher.
> 
> The Cavaliers’ dramatic 114-113 overtime victory over Washington Friday night put them into the Eastern Conference semifinals against the rested, rugged Detroit Pistons. When the euphoria from Damon Jones’ game-winning shot wears off, the Cavaliers will look ahead to Game 1 of their best-of-seven series against the Pistons on Sunday in Auburn Hills, Mich. Game time will be either 1 p.m. or 3:30 p.m on WEWS Channel 5.
> 
> The Pistons, who finished a league-best 64-18, including a 37-4 mark at home, won the season series from the Cavs, 3-1, and are considered the best defensive team in the NBA. Detroit won the championship two years ago, and lost to San Antonio in seven games in last year’s NBA Finals. The Pistons manhandled the Cavs in consecutive games in February, with Rasheed Wallace opening up a cut on the head of Zydrunas Ilgauskas with a hard foul.
> 
> Despite the daunting task ahead, the Cavaliers and their fans can bask in the glow of the emotional 4-2 series win over the Wizards. The outlook was grim when Eric Snow threw the ball out of bounds with 16 seconds left in overtime with the Cavs down, 113-112.
> 
> But the Wizards’ best player, Gilbert Arenas, missed two free throws to set the stage for Jones, who did not play all night until he entered the game with 14 seconds left in overtime.
> 
> Taking a pass from Larry Hughes, Jones hit a baseline jumper with four seconds remaining and Washington’s Caron Butler was off the mark at the buzzer to set off a celebration by the Cavaliers, who won their first playoff series since 1993. LeBron James led the Cavs with 32 points and the team got help from the bench as Donyell Marshall scored 28 and Flip Murray had 21.





> *The clincher*
> *Cavs win on Jones' OT shot*
> 
> Saturday, May 06, 2006
> 
> *Branson Wright
> Plain Dealer Reporter*
> 
> *Washington -* Damon Jones had been seldom used and almost forgotten in the Cavaliers' first-round playoff series against the Washington Wizards.
> 
> Jones, who played in only 4 seconds in Game 5, played only 14 seconds in Game 6 but nailed a baseline jumper with 4.8 seconds left in overtime to give the Cavs a 114-113 series-clinching victory over the Wizards on Friday at the Verizon Center.
> 
> "People will look back and see that Damon hasn't played that much this series, but he hit the biggest shot of the series and the biggest shot of our season," said Donyell Marshall, who had 28 points. "If he misses that shot, we go to Game 7, and you never know what would happen."
> 
> The Cavaliers won their first playoff series since the 1992-93 season. They advanced to the second round against the Detroit Pistons, whom they face in Game 1 on Sunday at The Palace of Auburn Hills.
> 
> Gilbert Arenas, who nailed a 3-pointer to send the game into overtime, missed two free throws to set up the Cavs' final play with 14 seconds left. LeBron James, who finished with 32 points, received the inbound pass. He passed to Larry Hughes, who passed to Jones in the corner.
> 
> Jones was just outside the 3-point arc. He released the shot, and it splashed through the net.
> 
> The Wizards quickly inbounded the ball, and Caron Butler attempted an 18-footer that hit the side of the rim as time expired. The Cavs mobbed Jones at center court.
> 
> It was especially rewarding for Jones, who desperately wanted to contribute in the series.
> 
> "It was tough sitting over there," Jones said. "I signed on as a professional basketball player, and I had to show professionalism even though it was tough as hell, and I'm not going to lie. I wanted to stay positive for my team because they deserved to win, and the group of guys that we have are winners. I'm glad we won and that we're moving on."
> 
> This was the second overtime game in this series. The Cavs won the other in Game 5, when James scored the winning basket with .9 seconds left.
> 
> In regulation, Arenas nailed a 3-pointer with 3:32 left to give the Wizards a six-point lead. James cut the deficit to three with a 3-pointer of his own. The Wizards stretched their lead to seven, but Donyell Marshall's 3-pointer from the corner followed by James' bucket cut the deficit to 101-99. The Wizards led by one with 45 seconds left and were primed to extend their lead, but LeBron James stole an entry pass, made a pass to the sprinting Flip Murray who was fouled with 23.3 seconds left. Murray's two free throws gave the Cavs a 103-102 lead.
> 
> Eric Snow put the Cavs up by three with 14 seconds left. The Cavs fouled Antonio Daniels on a drive. His two free throws cut the Cavs' lead to one with 10.3 seconds left. The Cavs extended their lead to three and were primed for the possible victory in regulation, but Arenas tied the score at 107 with a 3-pointer from 30 feet.
> 
> Following a turnover by the Cavs on the inbound pass and a desperation shot by the Wizards at the buzzer, the game went to overtime.
> 
> The Cavs led by one with less than 23 seconds left in overtime, but Snow's attempt to pass to Murray on the other side of the court was high and into the stands. The Cavs fouled Arenas with 15 seconds left. Arenas missed both free throws, and that set up Jones' shot.
> 
> "This is probably one of the best feelings I've had in a long time," James said.
> 
> "It took me two years to get here and to finally be a part of it. I didn't want to just come in here and be happy just to be in the playoffs, but I wanted to try and win a playoff series, and we did a great job of doing that."


----------



## hendrix2430

thanks remy for these articles! The cavs board is the best

By the way, lol @ "This is probably one of the best feelings I've had in a long time," James said.

This is THE best feeling you've had, man...don't hide your feelings... :biggrin:


----------



## remy23

*Yahoo! | NBA | Classic rocked*












> *Classic rocked*
> By Steve Kerr, Yahoo! Sports
> *May 6, 2006*
> 
> *PLAY OF THE NIGHT*
> 
> *Damon Jones* – Down one point with just a few seconds to go in overtime, the Cleveland Cavaliers got the ball to LeBron James, who was immediately double-teamed by the Washington Wizards. James found Larry Hughes, who moved the ball on to Damon Jones in the corner for the open jumper. Jones, a non-factor the entire series, played a total of 14 seconds in the game, but he is a pro. He stayed ready and made the most of his opportunity when it arrived. His clutch shot gave the Cavs the win and clinched the series as they move on to face the Detroit Pistons.
> 
> *PLAYER OF THE NIGHT*
> 
> *LeBron James –* Ho hum, another 32-point, seven-rebound, seven-assist night. Those numbers are becoming the norm for James, who engaged in an epic personal battle with Gilbert Arenas throughout the ridiculously entertaining series between the Cavaliers and Wizards. James' performance in Game 6 was amazing, as he led his team back from a six-point deficit in the final minutes. He received more help Friday than in any other game of the series. Donyell Marshall scored 28 points, Ronald Murray pitched in 21 and Jones hit the game-winner. But without James, none of those guys are even in position to make big plays.
> 
> *SHOT OF THE NIGHT*
> 
> *Gilbert Arenas –* With his team down by three in the closing seconds of regulation, Arenas took an inbounds pass, turned and drained a 32-foot jumper to send the game into overtime. It was one of many amazing shots the fearless Arenas took and made in the series. He averaged 34 points per game, showing that he is unstoppable and can get any shot he wants against any defender. The fact that his ridiculously good performance came in a losing cause will diminish his accomplishment somewhat. But boy, did he put on a show.


----------

